# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Prosperity >  Firehouse Subs

## osan

I think their business model is pure genius.

----------


## loveshiscountry

I'll bite. What's so special about it?

----------


## William Tell

> I'll bite.


How did it taste?

----------


## donnay

> How did it taste?


Like a five alarm fire.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> How did it taste?


Never had one. They do look good.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Jersey Mike's.

Best sub in the country.

----------


## dean.engelhardt

> Jersey Mike's.
> 
> Best sub in the country.


I do Jersey Mikes at least one day a week.  It's the best sub I've had.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I do Jersey Mikes at least one day a week.  It's the best sub I've had.


Used to live a few miles away from where they got started, and Mike's would be in regular rotation in the take out menu.

----------


## timosman

Went there today. Not impressed. A 12", but somehow a bite size, sandwich w/soda and a sour lemon cookie as a substitute for chips - $14 and change. They also have 4" sandwiches. Plenty of firefighting equipment in case a fire would break out. The main TV w/CNN was situated in a way that only employees could watch it. It was almost empty so I occupied the only mini-table that would get sorta OK view. The other two TVs were running sports to convince the population how important being a team player is.

----------


## fedupinmo

> Went there today. Not impressed. A 12", but somehow a bite size, sandwich w/soda and a sour lemon cookie as a substitute for chips - $14 and change. They also have 4" sandwiches. Plenty of firefighting equipment in case a fire would break out. The main TV w/CNN was situated in a way that only employees could watch it. It was almost empty so I occupied the only mini-table that would get sorta OK view. The other two TVs were running sports to convince the population how important being a team player is.


You _tried_ to watch CNN?

----------


## euphemia

> How did it taste?


The Turkey and Cranberry sandwich is really wonderful.  Thanksgiving on the bun.  My husband loves just about everything on their menu.

----------


## timosman

> You _tried_ to watch CNN?


Curiosity.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Went there today. Not impressed. A 12", but somehow a bite size, sandwich w/soda and a sour lemon cookie as a substitute for chips - $14 and change. They also have 4" sandwiches. Plenty of firefighting equipment in case a fire would break out. The main TV w/CNN was situated in a way that only employees could watch it. It was almost empty so I occupied the only mini-table that would get sorta OK view. The other two TVs were running sports to convince the population how important being a team player is.


12"?

Pfft...

This is a right proper New Jersey sub at 15".

----------


## angelatc

> Went there today. Not impressed. A 12", but somehow a bite size, sandwich w/soda and a sour lemon cookie as a substitute for chips - $14 and change. They also have 4" sandwiches. Plenty of firefighting equipment in case a fire would break out. The main TV w/CNN was situated in a way that only employees could watch it. It was almost empty so I occupied the only mini-table that would get sorta OK view. The other two TVs were running sports to convince the population how important being a team player is.


i think they're franchises. my kid worked at one and I think they were only allowed to have sports on.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> 12"?
> 
> Pfft...
> 
> This is a right proper New Jersey sub at 15".


Incorrect

A proper New Jersey submarine sandwich is made of one piece of bread split, but not cut, into two halves. 

And no photos exist, because no sane person would fiddle with his phone rather than eat one. 




> The Turkey and Cranberry sandwich is really wonderful.


BANNED

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Incorrect
> 
> A proper New Jersey submarine sandwich is made of one piece of bread split, but not cut, into two halves.


Humbug. 

That's a bunch of Subway nonsense.

I was born and raised on the Jersey shore, and no self respecting Jersey sub would *ever* be on a split sub roll.

Halved upper and lower bun, baked by Baldanza bakery in Red Bank, wrapped tightly in deli paper, oozing oil and vinegar.

The reason: so that fresh sliced meats and cheese, right off the slicer, could be built on the lower half.

None of this slimy pre-cut garbage.




> And no photos exist, because no sane person would fiddle with his phone rather than eat one.


Well, ya got me there.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Humbug. 
> 
> That's a bunch of Subway nonsense.
> 
> I was born and raised on the Jersey shore, and no self respecting Jersey sub would *ever* be on a split sub roll.
> 
> Halved upper and lower bun, baked by Baldanza bakery in Red Bank, wrapped tightly in deli paper, *oozing oil and vinegar*.
> 
> The reason: so that fresh sliced meats and cheese, right off the slicer, could be built on the lower half.
> ...


The oil mixed with oregano, and with some hot pepper relish.

Yes, we can agree on that part.

----------


## fedupinmo

Where's the bacon? 




> 12"?
> 
> Pfft...
> 
> This is a right proper New Jersey sub at 15".

----------


## oyarde

I have not ever tried it . Subs and pizza etc not really high on my list . At 14 FRN's , I would rather go by my butcher and pick up some steaks , chops  or chicken legs and throw the on the grill .

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Subway to close about 500 U.S. restaurants, while opening 1,000-plus overseas*

https://www.usatoday.com/story/money...nts/550701002/

Subway Restaurants is planning to shutter an estimated 500 locations in the U.S.

The Milford, Conn.-based chain wants to focus on better restaurant locations and boosting sales, according to Bloomberg. High on its priorities list is overseas expansion.

The news comes a year after Subway shut down 800-plus locations. 2016 also saw store closings, Bloomberg reported. The chain currently has close to 26,000 locations in the U.S.

Subway also expects to open 1,000-plus restaurants around the globe, including in Mexico, the U.K., Germany, South Korea, India and China, CEO Suzanne Greco told Bloomberg.

With an estimated 44,000 locations in 112 countries, Subway is the largest restaurant chain in the world, according to the company website. 

Subway is known for its sandwiches, but is facing increasing competition. In addition to convenience stores and drug stores starting to stock sandwiches, numerous other chain restaurants serve similar fare — from Panera to McDonald's Signature Crafted Sandwiches to Starbucks, which is making a big play for lunchtime business.

Subway, whose restaurants are all franchisee-owned and -operated, declined to provide a list of locations on the chopping block.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Jersey Mike's.
> 
> Best sub in the country.


I concur. I think it's kinda weird that I order the club deluxe (the club with bacon) and they ask if I want the bacon.  I want to ask the sub maker two questions every time I go in there - 1) Do I look like a weirdo who doesn't eat bacon? and 2) Why would I order the club deluxe if I didn't want the bacon?

----------


## timosman

> I concur. I think it's kinda weird that I order the club deluxe (the club with bacon) and they ask if I want the bacon.  I want to ask the sub maker two questions every time I go in there - 1) Do I look like a weirdo who doesn't eat bacon? and 2) Why would I order the club deluxe if I didn't want the bacon?


This also has been a pet peeve of mine for a while. One of the places I go to always insists on explaining how the pager will go off when my order is ready and where the condiments are when picking the order. Lots of words with no value. This is what a typical verbal exchange between two human beings in this country looks like today. All in the name of providing outstanding levels of customer service concocted in a head of some corporate drone. When those employees get replaced by robots nobody will even notice the difference.

----------


## Suzanimal

I'm so pissed. 

So I'm craving Jersey Mikes and run up there to get subs. I order two club supremes. I'm thinking it's going well because doesn't ask me if I want bacon. I'm waiting and watching him make the first sub and he starts to close it up without bacon. I stop him and remind him about the bacon. At that point I inform him that I want bacon on the other sub. Now, the second sub was easy. Just put everything on it. I was paying and not watching the dumb $#@! and guess what? It's missing the bacon and half the toppings.


Here's what I order. They need to just put the $#@!ing bacon on it. When I calm down, I'm calling and complaining. 




> #9 Club Supreme
> Roast beef, turkey, swiss, applewood smoked bacon and mayo
> 
> This one-of-a-kind club takes savory to a whole new level.  Our premium quality Swiss cheese, Certified Angus top round roast beef, turkey, freshly grilled Applewood smoked bacon, and mayo creates a mouthwatering medley of flavor.

----------


## jmdrake

> Jersey Mike's.
> 
> Best sub in the country.


I like Jersey Mike's but Quiznos is my favorite.

"Jersey Mike!  Imma let you finish.  But the Quizno veggie sub is the best sub of all time!"

----------


## Suzanimal

> I like Jersey Mike's but Quiznos is my favorite.
> 
> "Jersey Mike!  Imma let you finish.  But the Quizno veggie sub is the best sub of all time!"


I won't eat Quiznos on principle. They have a rat as their mascot. o_O A restaurant with a rat mascot. SMDH...Same reason I won't eat at Chuck E Cheese and why I wouldn't go see Ratatoullie.

----------


## timosman

> I like Jersey Mike's but Quiznos is my favorite.
> 
> "Jersey Mike!  Imma let you finish.  But the Quizno veggie sub is the best sub of all time!"


Are they still in business?

----------


## jmdrake

> I won't eat Quiznos on principle. They have a rat as their mascot. o_O A restaurant with a rat mascot. SMDH...Same reason I won't eat at Chuck E Cheese and why I wouldn't go see Ratatoullie.


LOL.  _You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Suzanimal again._

----------


## jmdrake

> Are they still in business?


They are where I live.

----------


## phill4paul

> I'm so pissed. 
> 
> So I'm craving Jersey Mikes and run up there to get subs. I order two club supremes. I'm thinking it's going well because doesn't ask me if I want bacon. I'm waiting and watching him make the first sub and he starts to close it up without bacon. I stop him and remind him about the bacon. At that point I inform him that I want bacon on the other sub. Now, the second sub was easy. Just put everything on it. I was paying and not watching the dumb $#@! and guess what? It's missing the bacon and half the toppings.
> 
> 
> Here's what I order. They need to just put the $#@!ing bacon on it. When I calm down, I'm calling and complaining.


  Mam, would you like bacon on your B.L.T.?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Mam, would you like bacon on your B.L.T.?


...




>

----------


## Suzanimal

I called Jersey Mike. They have a free sub coupon for me but the manager said they would probably continue to ask if I want bacon. Apparently, non pork eaters order the sub without realizing there's bacon on it even though it's right there on the sign. Does lack of pork effect (affect? I can't keep those two straight) vision?

----------


## Suzanimal

There's a Firehouse Sub in town. I'm thinking of going there and ordering the club just to see if they ask if I want bacon on it - it comes with bacon. If they don't, I have a new sub joint.

----------


## timosman

> I called Jersey Mike. They have a free sub coupon for me but the manager said they would probably continue to ask if I want bacon. Apparently, non pork eaters order the sub without realizing there's bacon on it even though it's right there on the sign. Does lack of pork effect (affect? I can't keep those two straight) vision?


What is the percentage of non-pork eaters who don't know about bacon? Why does everybody else need to have their experience ruined by a few too dumb to know something obvious? This is not federally mandated like instructions on how to use a seat belt buckle on an airplane.

----------


## dannno

> There's a Firehouse Sub in town. I'm thinking of going there and ordering the club just to see if they ask if I want bacon on it - it comes with bacon. If they don't, I have a new sub joint.


Club on a sub! Looks aight.

----------


## Suzanimal

> What is the percentage of non-pork eaters who don't know about bacon? Why does everybody else need to have their experience ruined by a few too dumb to know something obvious? This is not federally mandated like instructions on how to use a seat belt buckle on an airplane.


IDK, it seems like a trivial thing to get annoyed over but it really bothers me. I quit going to Moe's because of the same thing. I would order the Homewrecker and after telling them the meat and beans I wanted I would say, just make it like it comes. Then they would proceed to ask me what I wanted. O_o

----------


## timosman

> IDK, it seems like a trivial thing to get annoyed over but it really bothers me. I quit going to Moe's because of the same thing. I would order the Homewrecker and after telling them the meat and beans I wanted I would say, just make it like it comes. Then they would proceed to ask me what I wanted. O_o


Minimum wage employees $#@!ing with you at the behest of the corporate HQ is not a trivial thing.

----------


## osan

> 12"?
> 
> Pfft...
> 
> This is a right proper New Jersey sub at 15".


Almost a big as my...  well, you know.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Almost a big as my...  well, you know.


Your Firehouse sub? 

I'm going to go there his weekend to find out where they land on the bacon issue.

----------


## osan

> Your Firehouse sub?


Yeah... that's the ticket.

----------


## Suzanimal

I did not make it to Firehouse for one of osan's big uns but my son popped into Jersey Mikes and got Jersey Miked. He said he ordered his sub and was pleasantly surprised when the girl didn't ask him if he wanted bacon. He thinks, wow maybe they listened to mom's bitching. Then, when the girl is almost done, she asks him if he wants anything else on the sub and he's like, what about the bacon??? She didn't ask if he wanted bacon, she just left it off. He's ready to give Firehouse a try but he had enough shore points for a free sub so he went to Jersey Mikes.

He's beginning to believe my bacon conspiracy theories.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I did not make it to Firehouse for one of osan's big uns but my son popped into Jersey Mikes and got Jersey Miked. He said he ordered his sub and was pleasantly surprised when the girl didn't ask him if he wanted bacon. He thinks, wow maybe they listened to mom's bitching. Then, when the girl is almost done, she asks him if he wants anything else on the sub and he's like, what about the bacon??? She didn't ask if he wanted bacon, she just left it off. He's ready to give Firehouse a try but he had enough shore points for a free sub so he went to Jersey Mikes.
> 
> He's beginning to believe my bacon conspiracy theories.


Just have a #2...trust me.

----------


## oyarde

> There's a Firehouse Sub in town. I'm thinking of going there and ordering the club just to see if they ask if I want bacon on it - it comes with bacon. If they don't, I have a new sub joint.


It cannot be a Club without bacon . Without bacon it is a sorority girl salad .

----------


## dannno

> sorority girl salad .


Yum.

----------


## Suzanimal

My BFF volunteered to bring subs to the tailgate party last night and I have to say, those were the nastiest subs I've ever put in my mouth. She spent a lot of time in Europe and of all the great foods you try traveling around this is the gross thing she hangs on to.

Here's the recipe for the nastiest sub evvvveeerrr...

Publix roll (starting off strong with good bread)
Boars Head Ham (you probably thinking that doesn't sound bad)
tomatoes (okay)
tons of boiled egg ()
tons of Miracle Whip (*gag*)

No salt, pepper....nothing else. My teenage garbage disposal couldn't even eat the damn things.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> My BFF volunteered to bring subs to the tailgate party last night and I have to say, those were the nastiest subs I've ever put in my mouth. She spent a lot of time in Europe and of all the great foods you try traveling around this is the gross thing she hangs on to.
> 
> Here's the recipe for the nastiest sub evvvveeerrr...
> 
> Publix roll (starting off strong with good bread)
> Boars Head Ham (you probably thinking that doesn't sound bad)
> tomatoes (okay)
> tons of boiled egg ()
> tons of Miracle Whip (*gag*)
> ...


Blechh...WTF?

European food tastes...sigh...white people, do something.

----------


## lilymc

Never been there. I guess I've been living out of the country for a long time, because I'm not even familiar with the place.  

But from the sound of it, I probably wouldn't go there anyway, if all they serve is thinly sliced rotting flesh coated with coagulated cow pus.   But knock yourself out.

----------


## Anti Globalist

I've never had Firehouse Subs.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Blechh...WTF?
> 
> European food tastes...sigh...white people, do something.


Yes we eat our fries with mayo. But they're not French fries and our mayo is different as well. (better)

----------


## Danke

> Just have a #2...trust me.

----------


## Danke

> Yes we eat our fries with mayo. But they're not French fries and our mayo is different as well. (better)



I guess it takes a Cheesehead to be a snob about their fries (that they got from Belgium).

----------


## timosman

> Boars Head Ham (you probably thinking that doesn't sound bad)


Boars Head is such a great name if you think about it.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MgyRO3c870

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> I guess it takes a Cheesehead to be a snob about their fries (that they got from Belgium).


The mayo is Belgian.. Belgian fries are not my kind of thing. I prefer French or Dutch fries, really thin or medium. The Belgian ones are big and have a rectangular cross section, not my piece of cake. Dutch mayo is better than American mayo, but with fries, Belgian mayo is the king.. It's more acidic, mustardy, it has great flavour. 

But I am a snob about my food in general. Which is why I only dine in good restaurants or get fast food, I'm more than capable of making mediocre food.

----------


## Suzanimal

> The mayo is Belgian.. Belgian fries are not my kind of thing. I prefer French or Dutch fries, really thin or medium. The Belgian ones are big and have a rectangular cross section, not my piece of cake. Dutch mayo is better than American mayo, but with fries, Belgian mayo is the king.. It's more acidic, mustardy, it has great flavour. 
> 
> But* I am a snob about my food in general*. Which is why I only dine in good restaurants or *get fast food*, I'm more than capable of making mediocre food.


A fast food snob?

----------


## Danke

> A fast food snob?

----------


## dannno

> 


That looks awfully familiar, lol..

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> 


Jealous! But I understand.

----------


## Suzanimal

> The mayo is Belgian.. Belgian fries are not my kind of thing. I prefer French or Dutch fries, really thin or medium. The Belgian ones are big and have a rectangular cross section, not my piece of cake. Dutch mayo is better than American mayo, but with fries, Belgian mayo is the king.. It's more acidic, mustardy, it has great flavour. 
> 
> But I am a snob about my food in general. Which is why I only dine in good restaurants or get fast food, I'm more than capable of making mediocre food.


I just remembered the Kracken sandwich from McDonalds (if I remember correctly) that you used to tell me about in chat. McKracken?

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> I just remembered the Kracken sandwich from McDonalds (if I remember correctly) that you used to tell me about in chat. McKracken?

----------


## Suzanimal

I finally went to Firehouse subs. I was good. I split the 4.99 medium roast beef done up however they fix 'em with my mom. My son who loves Jersey Mike's said it was just okay. He still prefers Jersey Mike's.

----------


## Danke

> I think their business model is pure genius.



https://www.firehousesubs.com/media/...h-day-2018.jpg

----------


## Danke

https://www.usatoday.com/story/money...ay/1842433002/

----------

